# Mini's



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I've recently aquired a Mini 14 and have engaged in load development. My best group to date, measures 1 inch (1MOA) using Benchmark and 50 gr Blitzkings. What I have read in other forums, has led me to feel that this is a pretty good group out of the Mini. Most feel that these rifles just are not that accurate without extensive modification. I have installed a set of buffers, and am running a Vortex scope. Nothing else. I am tossing around the notion of getting a strut, but not sure if it's worst the $100 to get it. Two questions: Is the Accu-strut worth getting? Should I continue to work on a load or is 1moa about as good as can be expected?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've never personally owned a mini but I know a few that do and two of them have spent considerably more than $100 just hoping to get it down to the neighborhood of an inch. The third doesn't care about shooting that accurately with it....I'd definitly continue on the load no matter which way you go on the strut.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I currently have a Mini 14 and the best I can get is 2" groups at 100 yards. I haven't tried handloading for it yet, but I've used several factory loads and they are all over the place.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It seems from the reading that some of the newer ones turn out to be exception in the accuracy dept some just average. I believe 1.5 to 2 MOA is about average.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'd say thats a darn good group ---with your Mini-----I Bought a new mini this spring--Put a thumbhole stock on it and bedded it---and also a vortex----I need to get a trigger job on it--There's gunsmiths that do it for 60 bucks and fast turn around --If your's is the new model I'd forget the buffer for now and do the trigger job---just goggle mini 14 trigger job----Hey Thanks for the loading info-----sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Although I don't own one they seem to be a pretty cool rifle for just plain old shooting and when the s*&&t hits the fan. Even 2" MOA is plenty for smacking yotes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I always wanted one after they first came out, though that never happened they looked like fun to shoot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*loads of fun with the 30 round mags





















*


----------



## gravesco hunter (Apr 22, 2012)

owned a mini for years,but they are picky about what they like,in factory loads mine liked 40 gr ballistic tips and 53 gr hollow points in winchester,but it fires everytime you pull the trigger.


----------

